# Repair and Scraping class in PA, Who is interested?



## jamie76x (Jul 13, 2013)

Who would be interested in attending a class at my shop in North east PA, 18640 Pittston, PA? Richard will teach the class if there are enough students we are hoping for a Fri-Sat-Sunday in December or January.  Class will be held at My 2000 sq foot building with bathroom, heat, plenty of parking and all the things needed to complete the class. He is offering a 3 day class with the option of extra days if the students want to get involved with more complex things. I will have Hotel group pricing later in the day and I am 1 mile from the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre Int. airport. There are Lots of place's to eat within a few miles as well. Please Private message me if you are interested with your email, and we will try to make this opportunity happen!

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Richard King (Jul 13, 2013)

jamie76x said:


> Who would be interested in attending a class at my shop in North east PA, 18640 Pittston, PA? Richard will teach the class if there are enough students we are hoping for a Fri-Sat-Sunday in December or January.  Class will be held at My 2000 sq foot building with bathroom, heat, plenty of parking and all the things needed to complete the class. He is offering a 3 day class with the option of extra days if the students want to get involved with more complex things. I will have Hotel group pricing later in the day and I am 1 mile from the Scranton/Wilkes-Barre Int. airport. There are Lots of place's to eat within a few miles as well. Please Private message me if you are interested with your email, and we will try to make this opportunity happen!
> 
> Thanks
> Jamie




Thanks Jamie,  We have been looking for someone to come forward to host a class in your neck of the woods for a few years.  If we have more then 8 or 10 students we can do another class at Bernies who also has expressed a possible change he cn host one in NJ too.  Rich


----------



## awander (Jul 13, 2013)

It does sound interesting. What would be the cost of such a class?


----------



## Richard King (Jul 13, 2013)

The rules of this forum says we can't discuss price here.  That is why we are asking for you to private message us and there we will ask you for your email address.   Thanks for understanding.  Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 13, 2013)

If we can't get it together in NJ, I am interested in coming to PA.  Thanks Jamie!


Bernie


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 13, 2013)

Short list of equipment:
Drill press vise, rags, paint brush, ink roller, file, stones and your own power and hand scraper's if you have them. He will also provide drawings for you to make your own hand scraper or show you where to get one if you dont have it.
I have the granite surface plate, benches, fork lifts and everything else we will need. My shop is warm and has a clean bathroom. We have group rates on a local hotel and if you desire, the Mohegan sun casino is 6 miles from my shop.

This is a great oppertunity to learn a lost art. I am excited to get a group together and learn. 

jamie@keystonetarget.com​


----------



## Codered741 (Jul 14, 2013)

It is very funny to me that I see this post now.  I was just talking to by wife about a job opportunity that has come up in PA, and possibly making that move.  And not the day before, I was talking about wanting to do a scraping course...

Fate I guess.  I'm in if i make the move, maybe even if I don't!

-Cody


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

We are getting a lot of interest.  Jamie and I talked on the phone yesterday and he is preparing a Email he will be sending to everyone, we are thinking of 2 weekends in December as he will work it around his deer hunting.  We will need 8 confirmed students with a deposit to hold your spot 60 days prior to the class.    If we do not have 8 students by then we will cancel the class and I will return your deposits or tear up the check, what ever you prefer.  If we have 8 I will cash the checks and the class will happen.  You need to pay the balance on Friday Morning the day of the class.  I will furnish everything if you do not own any tools, so don't worry.   

It would be better and less baggage it you have something like your own scrapers or other scraping tools,  We will get into more detail via emails.  Jamie said one said he only wanted to come fr one day and learn how to handscrape.  Sure you can come on Friday but we have to have 8 full time students first before we can accept your deposit.  If some of you want to extend the class past Sunday for 2 days I would be wiling to stay longer and the price will be my day rate I get back home plus expenses divided by the number of students staying.   Jamie said there are several hotels / motels withing 5 miles and the rates are reasonable compared to what we had for the  Oakland class.  
He says he has 20 or so people super interested and only room for 10, so it will be a first registered first served.  

He will email you more details soon.    Rich

PS:  You can look at the list of old threads and read about the other classes and what we taught them, saves me a lot of re typing.


----------



## jamie76x (Jul 16, 2013)

For those who expressed interest and did not send me thier email, please do so. I am sending out the group email today.

There is alot of interest in this, if you hesitate you may miss the bus!

jamie@keystonetarget.com


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

WE had 2 students mail the down payment today.  Have room for 6 to 8 more.    Rich


----------



## Richard King (Jul 18, 2013)

Richard King said:


> WE had 2 students mail the down payment today.  Have room for 6 to 8 more.    Rich



UPDATE:  As of today July 18th we have 3 full time 3 day students and 1 - 1 day student signed up. 

Rich


----------



## RWL (Jul 27, 2013)

My response seems to have gone astray, so I'll repost.

Rich, I made out the check today and it will go in the mail Monday.  I think I'm #4 for the class.

My longer term goal is to scrape the dovetail table ways on my Bridgeport and possibly the dovetail ways on the top slide of my lathe.

I don't own any scrapers.  What scraper(s) will I need for the class?  Is there any particular scraper I'll need for dovetails on the Bridgeport and on the lathe?  Where to buy hand scrapers?

You had mentioned having plans for hand scrapers.  Could you post the plans here or point me to a previous thread where they were posted?

What type of vise should we bring to the class?  Jamie had said a drill press vise.  Is that really what we'll need?  That must be for really small projects since I don't think mine opens more than 3 or 4".

The roller sounds like something you'd shop for at an art store.  Is there any particular name or size roller that I could Google for, or is there a preferred place to buy the roller?

My project for the class will be an 18" straight edge.  I bought one from Metal Lathe Accessories in Pine Grove Mills, PA 30 years ago and have been seasoning it ever since. (Read that - I intended to scrape this in when I got it, but life intervened.)  It looks like an I beam with a square flange on the top and a flange with one angle on the opposite side.  I'm not sure if Andy still sells these straight edges.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 27, 2013)

I will be sending emails out soon...I had hoped to do them tonight, but hopefully it will be tomorrow.  I would prefer not correspond here on the questions, this is why Jamie and I do mass emails to everyone at the same time to a void multiple letters here and there.  We have 6 so far I believe.  Rich


----------



## Richard King (Aug 4, 2013)

We had 2 more sign up this past week for the Dec class.  We need 1 more to make it happen and room for 1 to 2 more after that to fill the class.  One of the students who signed up forgot to add his email address in his envelope. So if you signed up please PM me with your name and email address.    Thanks.  Rich


----------



## Richard King (Aug 12, 2013)

Gentlemen today our 8TH student signed up and paid his 1/2 down, so It is a GO on the Dec 13-15th Rebuilding and Scraping Seminar.  I will begin to send you the DVD and manual for you to study.  Watch for emails.   Richard


----------



## MOTOXFAMILY (Aug 15, 2013)

Richard,
Do you teach any classes on the west coast? I am in Northern California, and would be interested in a class near by.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Richard King (Aug 15, 2013)

I had one in Oakland last spring...We will  probably have one out there again in a couple of years.   I can put you on the list or if anyone else near you wants to attend we can advertise for a class if you have the space I have the time  
Rich


----------

